# Hi from Seattle!



## Tara80 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello fellow mouse breeders,

I am a corn snake breeder thus also a mouse breeder by default. I totally enjoy my snakes but I must admit, I found that I also enjoy breeding, admiring and spending time with my mice as much as my snakes.
Right now, I've got about 60 or so breeder mice (at least) and I've noticed that the color and variety of mice is quite broad (much larger then I had originally thought).
I would like to learn as much as I can about these little cute and loveable critters. They started out as feeders and then, amazingly, ended up becoming a part of our family!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome! That is a story we here often, so you will fit right in! And remember to post some lovely pictures of you mice.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Did you notice we have a section for other pets? Pictures of your snakes would be welcome.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I am a fancy mouse breeder in Bothell, I was just wondering what colors the mice are. I got into breeding mice when my cousin brought home a little broken black doe and fell in love with her! :lol: I ended up getting two mice a doe and a buck much to my mothers dismay. If you know any other people in washington who breed mice I would really appreciate if you could tell me about them!


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello I too am in seattle and got some very pretty mice from the petsmart on 99 would love to see pics and maybe swap when my does do their thing.

Welcome !


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------

